
How to Define Smart Contract Address Before the Deploy Using CREATE2 Opcode - discovan
https://blog.smartdec.net/how-to-define-smart-contract-address-before-the-deploy-create2-use-case-for-decentralized-exchange-52b7daa7873b
======
msbenighted
Will it work after the Istanbul hard fork?

~~~
pavelkondr96
It will. The gas used by single CREATE2 transaction may increase due to EIP
2026
([https://eips.ethereum.org/EIPS/eip-2026](https://eips.ethereum.org/EIPS/eip-2026)),
however this prepayment is refunded upon selfdestruct (i.e. in the same
transaction). To be honest, I still do not understand, whether the prepayment
is refunded in ether or gas.

